# [email protected] Cracked Tank



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Good thing I notice that the water level in my tank was kinda low considering I changed the water in it sunday. I took a closer look and the towel I had under it was wet and water was leaking down below the stand only the PLUGS. One powerstrip was black near one plug and was melted and deformed. Good thing it didnt start a fire, but I think the fact water was runing down onto it stoped it. Other wise I might have came home to fire engines outside my apartment. (that would suck).

So now I have my SpiloCF in a 5 gallon feeder. Im gonna have to find some money to get a new tank. Perhaps I can use this as an excuse to get a bigger tank, maybe another 65. HaHaHa...

~Dj


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn, sorry to hear that. Was the tank old or have you had any problems with it before? And was their anyone around that could have bumped it or something?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sorry to hear that depressing story







but like you said maybe now you can buy something bigger make sure you have appartment insurance. i have a 125gal in my appartment







you could too







goodluck!!!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

The tank was about a year old. I think that it could have been my fault. I have been bumping it with the 5 gallon arrow head water bottle when doing water changes. I think that I even rested the 5 gallon bottle on the corner of the tank when doing the water change. So I guess i no one else to blame. Just sucks thouh, and Im glad I caught it.

I think that im gonna invest in another 65 and section it off for my SpiloCf and a new serra. 
~Dj


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well that sucks that your tank was leaky and that your beautiful spilo cf is stuck in a damn 5 for now. on the brighter side you will be getting a larger tank and it sounds like another P. hahaha. good luck with that Dj.

Joe


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

what brand of tank was it, how old, was it sitting level?

just trying to help solve the problem................

that really sucks


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Joe - Hey man, hows it been? I havent seen you posting for a while. I noticed that you started up again.

Nate - It was one of those cheap 10$ tanks. I got it at an lfs. I dont remember the brand. Like I said i think that it was due to resting that 5 gallon arrowhead bottle on the side as I was filling it. YOu know those bottle that the water guy brings businesses for thier water machines. I have one and I think that i rested it on the side of the glass as I was filling it up. I think thats what did it.

~Dj


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I have had a tank slowly leak from the seems underneath... just empty the water and get some silcone from your local LFS meant that is marine safe and let it dry after you apply it ... no problems since then :smile:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> I have had a tank slowly leak from the seems underneath... just empty the water and get some silcone from your local LFS meant that is marine safe and let it dry after you apply it ... no problems since then :smile:


 WORKS LIKE A CHARM


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That sucks man, I would also just silicone it. I did an old ass 75 gallon and it was fine.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it's important for us to mount our power bars and make sure to leave "drip loops" in the wires being plugged into them so water doesn't travel directly to the power bars or wall receptacles.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry to hear that DJ.. Thats why all my tanks are plexi, even if its a 5 gal. They're more steady and durable throughout the yrs. More expensive, but reliable!!

At least this made you go out and get a bigger tank.. good outcome!!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

That sucks dude,now you can get a better tank go with acrylic.


----------

